# Rhodan Marine customer service



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

I just wanted to take a moment to say that the customer service that Rhodan Marine has is top notch. I just inquired about two pieces that I broke on my trolling motor. Totally my fault, and not a manufacturing defect in any way. They are replacing them for free! I am sure I am way out of my warranty period but they obviously stand behind their products no matter what! Top notch performance too. Never ever had an issue.


----------

